# NFTS MA Sound Design AMA (ARCHIVED DO NOT CONTACT)



## HollsJ97 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hey guys! I’m currently in my 1st year of the MA, so if anyone has any questions about the course or the application process, feel free to ask me! ❤️


----------



## liamsharpe (Jun 23, 2021)

Hey Holls, what kind of things were they asking in the interview? Also, how did you find the process of finding funding?


----------



## HollsJ97 (Jun 23, 2021)

liamsharpe said:


> Hey Holls, what kind of things were they asking in the interview? Also, how did you find the process of finding funding?


Hey Liam! So we had to watch a film before the interview so there was questions about that, but it’s mostly to do with what you put on your application form and your passion for the subject.

As for funding, once you’re offered a place the registry will send you the forms so you can apply for scholarships/bursaries through the school, although you can find external funding too. The BAFTA scholarship is one that you apply for externally and the deadline is the end of May, so you can apply for it before you’ve even got a place on the course, or in your 1st year. There’s thousands of scholarships out there which have specific criteria; where you live, income, religion, etc. Most of the students will get some form of bursary from scholarships, and it can vary how much per student. There is loans available where you can borrow the money for tuition fees, but the interest rate is extremely high so I’d advise to look at other options before opting for the loan.


----------



## liamsharpe (Jun 23, 2021)

Amazing, thanks Holls.


----------



## liamsharpe (Jun 23, 2021)

How are you finding the course so far? Did you have a specific genre in mind before you started?


----------



## HollsJ97 (Jun 24, 2021)

liamsharpe said:


> How are you finding the course so far? Did you have a specific genre in mind before you started?


I’m loving it! In the past 4 months I’ve learnt so much, and already collaborated with other courses on a number of projects. Everyone is really friendly 😁

For me, I’ll watch any type of film or TV show, but I am a massive horror fan. You work on a variety of genres, so it’s best to keep an open mind, but you can become specialised in a genre later on.


----------



## aregularguy1 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hey Holls! I just got through to the workshop section for Sound Design! Was just wondering if you had insight to what that process was like? Also how many made it through from the workshop to your year? Super nervous but excited to have made it this far!


----------



## HollsJ97 (Jul 7, 2021)

aregularguy1 said:


> Hey Holls! I just got through to the workshop section for Sound Design! Was just wondering if you had insight to what that process was like? Also how many made it through from the workshop to your year? Super nervous but excited to have made it this far!


Hey there, congratulations! 🥳 So it’s a 5 day workshop and you complete 3 small projects, mine was via zoom as it was during the lockdown.
And 10 of us made it through from the selection workshop, with an additional 2 reserves.
It’s completely okay to feel nervous, I was too, but it was really useful and I learnt so much!


----------



## aregularguy1 (Jul 8, 2021)

HollsJ97 said:


> Hey there, congratulations! 🥳 So it’s a 5 day workshop and you complete 3 small projects, mine was via zoom as it was during the lockdown.
> And 10 of us made it through from the selection workshop, with an additional 2 reserves.
> It’s completely okay to feel nervous, I was too, but it was really useful and I learnt so much!


Thank you so much 😊 Sounds great! Yes this year it’s also via Zoom, so it’ll probably be the same thing. Just one other question, do you know how many people attended the workshop?


----------



## HollsJ97 (Jul 8, 2021)

aregularguy1 said:


> Thank you so much 😊 Sounds great! Yes this year it’s also via Zoom, so it’ll probably be the same thing. Just one other question, do you know how many people attended the workshop?


I think there was 17 of 18 in mine? And the 3 tutors


----------



## Husan (Jul 9, 2021)

HollsJ97 said:


> Hey guys! I’m currently in my 1st year of the MA, so if anyone has any questions about the course or the application process, feel free to ask me! ❤️


Hi，Thank you so much！may I ask the time you received the interview？July or August，stilling waiting………


----------



## aregularguy1 (Jul 9, 2021)

Husan said:


> Hi，Thank you so much！may I ask the time you received the interview？July or August，stilling waiting………


I think it really depends on the course you apply for but I can tell you I got my interview invitation on the 14th of June for Sound Design, but unsure what it’s like for the other courses!


----------



## HollsJ97 (Jul 14, 2021)

Husan said:


> Hi，Thank you so much！may I ask the time you received the interview？July or August，stilling waiting………


Hey there! It depends on the course, I know some people were waiting until August for an interview. Fingers crossed you get one!


----------



## Jayadeep (Jul 25, 2021)

HollsJ97 said:


> Hey guys! I’m currently in my 1st year of the MA, so if anyone has any questions about the course or the application process, feel free to ask me! ❤️


Hi holls 
When did your workshop happened and what is the nfts application timeline??


----------



## HollsJ97 (Jul 27, 2021)

Jayadeep said:


> Hi holls
> When did your workshop happened and what is the nfts application timeline??


Hey there!
My workshop happened during August and I heard back a week later to say I got a place.
The timeline varies on what course you apply for, the more popular ones like directing courses and cinematography can take longer due to a large amount of applicants, and their workshops are longer too.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 14, 2022)

We're interviewing NFTS admissions next week if you have any questions for them. 






						Input needed - What questions do you have for the National School of Film and Television (NFTS) Admissions department?
					

Big announcement: on Monday, January 17, FilmSchool.org will interview the National School of Film and Television, one of the United Kingdom's premiere film schools! For an idea of what this interview series has to offer, take a look at our interview with the American Film Institute (AFI)...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## xXMing (Mar 20, 2022)

HollsJ97 said:


> Hey guys! I’m currently in my 1st year of the MA, so if anyone has any questions about the course or the application process, feel free to ask me! ❤️


Hi Holls,

I am Mingxi, I am just about to submit my application for MA Sound Design this year. I also took part in the Open Day 3 days ago. 
I am a Junior student and I will graduate in June. My major is Art Science and Technology , with a focus on experimental music. I love Sound Design so much and also have some awards in Sound Design. But I know that NFTS is one of the best film schools, so I was a bit worried.

Can you tell me about the experience requirements for Sound Design applicants? Does it require many years of work experience? Does Sound Design accept students from Asia?

Hope for your reply.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 20, 2022)

Not sure if you've seen it yet but we also have an interview with NFTS up:














 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 1)


					There is no other film school in the United Kingdom more notable than the National Film and Television School (NFTS), an institution renowned for producing high-profile industry players and Oscar winners since 1971.

Based in Beaconsfield, a short 25 minute train journey from central London...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## xXMing (Jun 14, 2022)

aregularguy1 said:


> Hey Holls! I just got through to the workshop section for Sound Design! Was just wondering if you had insight to what that process was like? Also how many made it through from the workshop to your year? Super nervous but excited to have made it this far!


Hi, I am also currently in the Workshop stage. What do they look for in Workshop, please?


----------



## HollsJ97 (Jun 26, 2022)

Hey guys, just wanted to post and say that unfortunately I chose to leave the NFTS due to personal issues. Please respect my wishes to not contact me about the school or the application process either on here or on my social media accounts. If one of the admins can close this thread then I would be grateful. Thank you.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 26, 2022)

HollsJ97 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to post and say that unfortunately I chose to leave the NFTS due to personal issues. Please respect my wishes to not contact me about the school or the application process either on here or on my social media accounts. If one of the admins can close this thread then I would be grateful. Thank you.


Sure I'll close this thread. Sorry to hear that people are trying to contact you on social media.

There should be an option to disable the ability for people DMing you in your account preferences:



			https://www.filmschool.org/account/privacy


----------

